# Taurus 689 Holster



## ArtN (Jul 10, 2010)

Hi, I have a Blackhawk holster for my 357, 689 4" barrel revolver and do not like it, does anyone have
any suggestions, for a better fit without the snap release or thumb strap.


----------

